# Choke not working on 2006 arctic cat 650 h1 no powergoing to it and its stuck open,



## JOE G

Hi, my quad is at the dealer and the choke isnt working its stuck open and there is no power going to it, any ideas I already have a huge bill there due to cams and head gasket. I live in NY so it gets cold here during the winter I want to use the quad for plowing will I have trouble with no choke getiing it started?


----------



## MTImodquad

Take the carb apart and clean it up. The kehien carbs are very simple. A can of carb cleaner will most likely solve ur problems.


----------



## byrd

if u have a snorkel u could jus block the air to it then it will act like a choke. my choke lever broke after i rolled it a while back and i never replaced it cuz its easy to jus stick a rag in the snork lol


----------



## JOE G

Dealer said choke is bad they ordered a new one. I hope this quad holds up I have put alot of money into it now.


----------

